# A Basic Brass Pen



## lellasone (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi All,

I was looking for a good way to procrastinate on my Engineering homework, and figured I'd try making a pen. It's a screw-cap (turn in to push the tip out) that takes Parker (or more realistically pilot) inserts. Not exactly a work of art, but it works well and for an 1 1/2 hour project I'm very pleased.

Best,
Jake

Pictures: (Apologies for the blur)





A note:
I love seeing projects, and figured that since this is my first since joining this community I should do my part to contribute. However, I'm also pretty new, so if this is the wrong place for this or if anything else seems amiss please don't hesitate to let me know and I'll try to fix things as best I can.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 26, 2017)

That's pretty cool.  I'd never thought of making a pen!  Great job.


----------



## Randall Marx (Mar 21, 2017)

Nicely done, Jake. Thank you for sharing. I like the idea of a screw to push the insert out from the barrel and may have to use that idea!


----------

